# R.i.p Jacko



## Steff

http://news.sky.com/skynews/

R.I.P michael jackson 
a great loss to the music industry his album thriller has to be in the all time favorites ever!


----------



## aymes

Wondered why it was there! Moved!


----------



## Northerner

Aymes beat me to it. Goodness me! I'm the same age as him, and have often wondered/compared his life and mine - how his might have been different if only he'd kept his feet on the ground and some kind of normality to hold onto.


----------



## Adrienne

I'm in shock big time.   Farrah Fawcitt died this morning as well, I loved her.

I saw Michael Jackson's Bad tour if was fantastic, what a showman.


----------



## mikep1979

it is still not confirmed yet. but if the reports are true then it is a sad loss for the music industry as a whole


----------



## angel30eyes

As much as I love MJ it seems a bit odd how he was having all this bad press about not doing these concerts and then all of a sudden he is going mad cause too many have been booked but then last week he added more and now he has died?? Bit suspect 
But R.I.P he was a fantastic artist and I grew up listening to him and loving his music, my fav was his BAD album


----------



## Tezzz

I was amazed to hear the sad news about Jacko.

I'll stick "Don't Stop Till You Get Enough" on the jukebox as  a tribute.


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> Wondered why it was there! Moved!



thanks aymes


----------



## bev

He sums up my teenage years - and i will feel sad listening to anything of his from now on. So sad. Bev


----------



## mikep1979

the guy was a legend and a true master with music and composing, but with the news being so full of it (and i have only just started to watch it) im getting so bored of it already!!!!! do people think by sending in a message to the likes of sky news saying oh i am devestated by the loss of him it will make anything better???? come on folks get a life!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolyn

I heard the news at 12.30 this morning and couldn't believe it. What a loss for the whole music industry, he was magic. my fav was "Ben". Poor Farrah didn't get much of a spread on TV did she, loved her in charlies angles.
________
N02 VAPORIZER


----------



## DiabeticDave

I heard that when he got to the hospital.....they demanded cash, as they didn't take plastic!!!


----------



## Steff

carolyn said:


> I heard the news at 12.30 this morning and couldn't believe it. What a loss for the whole music industry, he was magic. my fav was "Ben". Poor Farrah didn't get much of a spread on TV did she, loved her in charlies angles.



nope she has hardly been mentioned has she , pailed into significance aint she cause of MJ's death


----------



## Steff

DiabeticDave said:


> I heard that when he got to the hospital.....they demanded cash, as they didn't take plastic!!!



i've had 22 jokes between 5 this morning and they stopped about 12ish


----------



## sasha1

Well all I can say is I'm gutted...at the loss of the worlds..most gifted and talented artists ever...I'm an avid fan..and he is a true legend of dance/pop.
For the best part of the past 30 years he has paved the way for many other stars..non can match..for the best part of my teenage years he dominated the charts and was blasted out of my then Hi-Fi..

I was lucky enough to see the legend live at Round Hey park, Leeds, during his 'Bad Tour'....one word AWESOME...

He in many ways has lived a bizzare life...that of a boy mentally trapped in a mans body, and at times look lost in the really world...but in all this he was a lucid business man ...buying the Beatles back catalogue and licensing...We must also not forget the millions he donated to childrens cancer charities.

My thoughts and wishes are with his children and family

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

is it just me or is anyone else getting a bit p***ed off with all this jacko stuff???? sky 1 has a programme on about him and the radio is just full of it!!! even pete tong had to play 2 of his songs!!!!!!ggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## Steff

my doc martin now not on cause of jacko grr


----------



## Northerner

Yes, I don't see why all the channels need to screen a 'tribute' - it's all been said before and there are music channels to play his music. I've always liked his music, but not insanely so, and think he was rather overrated. I imagine his live shows would have been good though as he had such high production values. As a fellow child of 1958 I'd much rather be me than ever have been him.

I hope all the media have calmed down a bit by tomorrow!


----------



## Lorraine

It is very sad as 50 is still young, another 4yrs and I will be there, but he has dominated the news.  I wonder what will happen to his children?  Will they be allowed to go to their mother, although I don't think she sees them.  His whole life was very bizarre and very sad.  A brilliant songwriter and performer though.


----------



## katie

It hasn't pissed me off at all, it has made my day far more interesting.  I work in the office of a pub and the manager came bouncing in this morning, put MJ on the jukebox on full volume and then everyone decided to wear one white glove 

I don't really think he was overated because he brought black music to the mainstream.  I wasn't even a particular fan but I respect what a great artist he was (not the person he was!).

I'd much rather see Michael Jackson all over the TV than some woman who married into the Royal family - far more entertaining!

It was funny witnessing the Internet go crazy last night too hehe.


----------



## Lorraine

katie said:


> I'd much rather see Michael Jackson all over the TV than some woman who married into the Royal family - far more entertaining!



Oh yeah Camilla you mean,


----------



## katie

An NME columnist died wednesday, Steven Wells. Today they published the last column he ever wrote.

Read the last line:
http://www.philadelphiaweekly.com/n...remis/Steven-Wells-Says-Goodbye-49054426.html


----------



## mikep1979

i would rather not see either on the news and have it cover the topics that are actually worthy of news!!!!! for me a celebrity or a royal either marrying or dying is not news.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> An NME columnist died wednesday, Steven Wells. Today they published the last column he ever wrote.
> 
> Read the last line:
> http://www.philadelphiaweekly.com/n...remis/Steven-Wells-Says-Goodbye-49054426.html



Ha good link Twin !! love it


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i would rather not see either on the news and have it cover the topics that are actually worthy of news!!!!! for me a celebrity or a royal either marrying or dying is not news.



What do you class as news then ? surely news is anything that people actually want to here /know about ? obviously you will never please everyone such is human nature.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> What do you class as news then ? surely news is anything that people actually want to here /know about ? obviously you will never please everyone such is human nature.



well for me news is something that doesnt involve a celebrity or royal. i meen come on it isnt news when someone famous dies or gets married and that includes the royals!!!! i would love the news to be dominated by things like humanitarian missions helping the starving with aid also with genocides being stopped etc etc. i also think that more could be done to raise the awareness of certain things by giving them a bigger news coverage, but alas i am in a minority as it seems now most people would rather know what someone like britney did last night or of kerry katonas latest break down was over. it just isnt news to me.


----------



## katie

personally Id like to know if my favourite musical artist died!  If bjork died tomorrow id like to know i was never going to hear another record by her.

MJ wasnt a celebrity, he was an icon to a shit load of people.  maybe not you - but ALOT of people.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> personally Id like to know if my favourite musical artist died!  If bjork died tomorrow id like to know i was never going to hear another record by her.
> 
> MJ wasnt a celebrity, he was an icon to a shit load of people.  maybe not you - but ALOT of people.



Yeah well said Twin , Im with you on this one .


----------



## runner

Lorraine said:


> I wonder what will happen to his children?  Will they be allowed to go to their mother, although I don't think she sees them.  His whole life was very bizarre and very sad.


Don't know, but hopefully they'll have a normal life now...


----------

